# Where is the «*Sax for sale*» by members for members division ?



## 2saxy4jazz (Jun 16, 2013)

I cant find it back ?


----------



## Canadiain (Nov 16, 2004)

Its been closed by the moderator team. There is a thread about it here: 
https://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?356302-Marketplace-area-closed-until-further-notice


----------

